# Resistance 3



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Is anyone in the online beta? I'm looking for some people that are in the beta so we can reproduce the "invisible player" glitch and,hopefully, get signed copies of R3. I'll be in a private lobby all day today,and I'll be on G+ if anyone wants to start a hangout about this. I have a few ideas about how this is happening.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

what ... ? When did the beta codes go out ... dammit ... I want to play it...


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

apparently it went out to the ppl with SOCOM.....i think


----------

